# Places to call coyote



## lumberjack (Feb 11, 2006)

Anyone know of or have a place that I can extend my coyote calling range, I do not want to overcall places that I now have,I like to give them at least a week or so before I call them again no matter if I see any or not. Experienced and responsible hunter and above all respect for the landowner's property. Currently hunting Mt. Sterling area, Farms in Madison county,Franklin County, Fairfield County and Delaware County. No Deer Hunting have a place for that, just coyote.


----------

